
Finding Andy Cunningham - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/12/finding-andy-cunningham
======
pavement
Super Dachshund looks like a pretty solid game. I would probably play such a
game. It'd probably hold up, even today, as a cool pixelated retro game.

------
metalliqaz
So did he just look him up on Facebook?

~~~
kej
Not even that, he tweeted that he'd like to find Andy and Andy showed up:
[https://twitter.com/johnbiggs/status/879406815167086592](https://twitter.com/johnbiggs/status/879406815167086592)

